# Herts and Essex fertility Center



## kennypenny (Aug 15, 2008)

Hi,

Me and my husband are currently looking for a or the best clinic for IVF/Surrogacy. We have looked at the Lister clinic and ARGC clinic,but as you all know they are very expensive. We have also come across The Herts and Essex clinic, they have lower succes rates than ARGC and Lister but not that much lower. Has anyone used The Herts and Essex clinic, what was your experience with them like and were you successfully with them?


----------

